

A concise JavaScript tutorial for beginners - concise
https://slides.com/concise/js/fullscreen

======
concise
The reason behind these slides: At our college, we planned in an embedded
system course that our students can use the Tessel platform[1] to do quick
prototyping on various project ideas, but most of them only took a lecture on
OOP in C++ and had no experience on other programming languages. To help them
get ready on hacking on these boards and modules with JavaScript in the first
few weeks, I decided I should make a notes on some "special features" in JS in
contrast to languages like C++/Java, e.g., first-class anonymous functions,
closures, class-free OOP, ... And here is the result.

[1]: [https://tessel.io/](https://tessel.io/)

------
robotkilla
My favorite JS resource at the moment:
[http://addyosmani.com/resources/essentialjsdesignpatterns/bo...](http://addyosmani.com/resources/essentialjsdesignpatterns/book/)

~~~
andrewrice
Great resource. Thanks for sharing

------
oweiler
If find it funny when a tutorial is targeted at experienced developers but
then on slide 6 it defines the term 'variable'.

~~~
pskittle
it says for beginners in the title.

~~~
selter01
"for those who come into the JavaScript world for the first time but already
have some experiences in another languages"

~~~
pskittle
Well it says,"Show HN: A concise Javascript tutorial for beginners"

------
aguywithamum
Wow, I've never used slides.com. It looks really nice.

------
mitchi
Amazing slides. Great work. The quizz at the end is pretty hard too. Is anyone
here confident about the answers?

[https://gist.github.com/concise/a20b3e5d7e9c61dfbcc5](https://gist.github.com/concise/a20b3e5d7e9c61dfbcc5)

~~~
itsbits
1) Binary Floating Point Standard 2) Pass by Value and Pass by Reference 3)
More than 1 argument problem 4) Closure

Not that hard..didn't go thgh the bigger ones BTW...

~~~
mitchi
7 is with the instanceof pattern. You add an if statement at the beginning of
the function. If "this" is global you return a new object.

------
SimeVidas
I wonder how well Crockford’s JavaScript lectures from 2006-ish are holding
up. At the time, it was arguably the best introduction to the language.

------
Voltage
Is slide 34 correct?

My tests show that the top example is incorrect.

[https://slides.com/concise/js/fullscreen#/34](https://slides.com/concise/js/fullscreen#/34)

------
praveer13
What resource would you suggest to a person new to programming?

Sorry if this place is inappropirate

------
cmrosenberg
Bravo! Great slides! I wish I had these when I started out with JS in 2012.

------
Mithaldu
Is this thing supposed to ignore my mouse wheel?

------
tam000
Its amazing. Very user friendly. Well done

